# Reading > Write a Book Review >  The Road by Cormac McCarthy

## barbara0207

The novel 'The Road' by Cormac McCarthy, published in 2006, is the story of a father and his son trying to survive in a hostile environment.

The world they live in is hostile in terms of nature and society. Nature has been destroyed completely, and because of that society is in pieces, everybody fights for survival, marauding bands of looters, robbers and man-eaters make the main characters' trip a nightmare. 

It would be wrong, however, to read this book as a dystopia as the cause of the disaster is not mentioned. It may have been man-made (nuclear war) or natural (meteorite). A dystopia would not have kept the reader in the dark about that. In dystopian novels the author extrapolates from current trends that worry him or her; usually a warning is issued what the world may come to if these trends should continue. Totalitarianism, uncritical belief in science, human hubris, religious fundamentalism, the destruction of the environment are frequent topics. 

There is nothing of that kind of warning in 'The Road'. True, the world has become bleak and hostile but this scenario is only needed as a setting, maybe a metaphor of the society the characters (we?) live in. In this setting of extremes McCarthy can develop his (partly) heart-warming story of father and son on the road towards survival, perhaps salvation. 

The earth is dark, cold and rainy, nothing grows any more, there is starvation, people are sick and the hearts of many have hardened. A world like this does not seem to have any more room for ethic, let alone altruistic behaviour. Yet father and son refuse to behave unethically, they want to be 'the good ones', most of all the son, whose insistence on altruism may seem a bit romanticized, especially in the face of the dangers compassion with one's fellow-sufferers entails in such a destabilized society where you can trust no one. At the end of their journey both father and son have learned valuable lessons from each other, and love, which seems to have died out elsewhere, is the motivating force that keeps them going.

As bleak as the earth is McCarthy's style. Short, simple sentences prevail, reflecting the barren environment. But instead of reading 'It was very cold' about three dozen times I should have liked a bit more description of just how cold it was. 

Then there is a great deal of dialogue but quotation marks are missing. That makes it sometimes hard to understand who is speaking, which is a nuisance, in my opinion. I like to reread certain passages of the book for their content or the beauty of the language, not because I need to make sure who said what. Adding to this problem are the pronouns. There are no names given, the main characters are called 'father' and 'son', but often not even that, but just 'he'. That may become confusing, especially when the two meet other (male) people. Isn't the first thing you teach a writing class to mind their pronouns?

These flaws may bother some people more than others, I was somewhat put off by them. But there was compensation: beautiful, even poetic, passages that show McCormac's mastery of language. 

On the whole, reading 'The Road' was not a waste of time. It may not be the author's masterpiece but if you do not read it as a dystopia and once you get used to punctuation and pronouns, it is well worth reading.

----------


## Virgil

Thanks for that Barbara. I loved _The Road._ I agree, it is not a dystopia. It really is two things, a work contemplating survival at its most extreme essence and novel aboout a father and son relationship. I can't recall a better novel about a father/son relationship ever. The son is a boy and the pressure of survival really heightens the relationship in my opinion. The writing is spare and yes poetic. I really loved this novel. For completeness sake, we had a lengthy discussion in the Book Club forum on this and is worth linking: http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=36194

----------


## barbara0207

Thanks for commenting, Virgil, and for posting the link.  :Smile:  I meant to do that and then forgot because I had some problem posting the review.

----------


## John Goodman

I loved the lack of quotation marks and apostrophes, it felt like it took the simplicity of the writing style a step further. I rarely found that dialog was long enough to cause confusion.

That said, great review for a great book.

----------


## Nossa

I loved reading this book. I even gave it for my brother to read it. And I have to admit that I cried in the end when the father died  :Frown:  It was so sad (although he's been sick all the story through). It's a great read!

----------


## barbara0207

> I loved the lack of quotation marks and apostrophes, it felt like it took the simplicity of the writing style a step further. I rarely found that dialog was long enough to cause confusion.
> 
> That said, great review for a great book.


Thanks, John. 

If you look at the thread, some people were not bothered at all by the unconventional punctuation. It does add to the peculiarity of his style, right, but I thought he was going too far with it. 




> I loved reading this book. I even gave it for my brother to read it. And I have to admit that I cried in the end when the father died  It was so sad (although he's been sick all the story through). It's a great read!


No, if I remember right, I didn't cry this time. I think it was the above mentioned style that kept me from crying (I regularly cry for Dickens' characters, for example  :Smile:  ). 

I see that you have 'borrowed' a sentence from the book for your signature. The sentence reminded me of Shakespeare's 'Tomorrow and tomorrow and tomorrow ...'. Do you think that was intentional?

----------


## Nossa

> I see that you have 'borrowed' a sentence from the book for your signature. The sentence reminded me of Shakespeare's 'Tomorrow and tomorrow and tomorrow ...'. Do you think that was intentional?


I think they both convey the same feeling and idea. Both lines were written in a context of death and wretchedness. But while Macbeth was lamenting his wife, McCarthy was lamenting the world. I'm not sure if it's intentional, but it could have been. Good point!  :Biggrin:

----------


## barbara0207

Thanks, Nossa. 
Yes, the context of death and wretchedness, as you say, and the similarity in sound made me think of Macbeth. And if I'm not mistaken Macbeth does not only lament his wife. The words can also be understood in a more general sense.

----------


## Nossa

> Thanks, Nossa. 
> Yes, the context of death and wretchedness, as you say, and the similarity in sound made me think of Macbeth. And if I'm not mistaken Macbeth does not only lament his wife. The words can also be understood in a more general sense.


Yes, you're right. Macbeth was more of contemplating on the idea of life and death in general. That makes me think that maybe McCarthy indented to echo Shakespeare in his story. I mean, we know how he echoed W.B. Yeats' poem 'Sailing to Byzantium' by borrowing the first line as the title of his novel No Country for Old Men, maybe he did mean this here too. Especially with the same repitition of 'and' and the word 'borrowed', just like Shakespeare repeateed the word 'tomorrow'.

----------


## barbara0207

Well, I think it depends how you understand the word 'echo' in this context. If it means writing a story based on the play 'Macbeth' and all its major themes, then it is not the suitable word. Macbeth has destroyed the god-given world order by murdering the rightful king and he knows that that will lead to disaster. Nevertheless, he keeps on fighting to the end, is killed and the world order is restored. 

In 'The Road', the earth, the basis of human life, is destroyed and it is doubtful whether it will ever be healed. Other than Macbeth, the main characters try to maintain ethic behaviour and the father's death is no punishment.

But if 'echo' means that McCarthy's sentence re-sounds, so to speak, a certain aspect of Shakespeare's sentence, then it may be the right word. This aspect might be the worry concerning the world's destruction and what may become of mankind.

----------


## Nossa

> Well, I think it depends how you understand the word 'echo' in this context. If it means writing a story based on the play 'Macbeth' and all its major themes, then it is not the suitable word. Macbeth has destroyed the god-given world order by murdering the rightful king and he knows that that will lead to disaster. Nevertheless, he keeps on fighting to the end, is killed and the world order is restored. 
> 
> In 'The Road', the earth, the basis of human life, is destroyed and it is doubtful whether it will ever be healed. Other than Macbeth, the main characters try to maintain ethic behaviour and the father's death is no punishment.
> 
> But if 'echo' means that McCarthy's sentence re-sounds, so to speak, a certain aspect of Shakespeare's sentence, then it may be the right word. This aspect might be the worry concerning the world's destruction and what may become of mankind.


Actually I was thinking of the second meaning. I think if McCarthy did intend to echo Shakespeare, it's only in the fact that in both _The Road_ and _Macbeth_, there's destruction. We're not concerned, in this case, whether both stories end with a restoration of that order. As you said, in _The Road_, Earth is doomed, while in _Macbeth_, as a tragedy, order was eventually restored by the death of the tragic hero of the story. 
Do you think we should link this discussion to the already existing discussion thread of the book, in the book club forum? It would be good for those viewing it  :Biggrin:

----------


## barbara0207

Good idea, Nossa! Will you do that?

----------


## Nossa

Sure  :Biggrin:

----------


## Joreads

This is a link to the only television interview that Cormac McCarthy has ever given. In it he talks about The Road a book that I loved.

http://www.oprah.com/media/20080601_...EBEA_O_VIDEO_1

----------


## barbara0207

Thanks for the link, Joreads. It didn't work for me, however. Do you have to be a member of the site?

----------


## Nossa

I watched it on YouTube. It's divided into 7 or 8 parts I guess. Here's the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNuc3sxzlyQ&feature=user

That's just one part of the Oprah interview. You can find the rest on the left side of the page. If you click on either the name of the user (it's CrazyMeds) or if you clicked on Related Vidoes, and scrolled down and then clicked on See all 40 Vidoes, you'll hopefully fine the rest of the interview.

----------


## barbara0207

Thanks, Nossa, that works.  :Smile:

----------


## Nossa

You're welcome! Glad I could help  :Biggrin:

----------


## Seabird111

Why is it that McCarthy does that in all of his books?

But I'll definitely have to read it now.

----------


## barbara0207

> Why is it that McCarthy does that in all of his books?


Does what in all of his books?  :Confused:

----------


## Sancho

Initially, I sort of enjoyed this book. But after setting it aside and thinking about it for a few months, Ive revised my opinion: I think its a sub-par sci-fi novel by a so-called serious writer.

_Lucifers Hammer_ by Larry Niven and _The Stand_ by Stephen King are better post-apocalyptic novels.

Lo siento mucho, solo es me opinion. 

Swing and a miss by Oprah on this one.

----------


## Joreads

> Thanks for the link, Joreads. It didn't work for me, however. Do you have to be a member of the site?


Sorry only just saw this. The link worked for me but as you say I am a member of the site. Maybe if you go to Oprah.com you could find it from there under the book club link??

----------


## barbara0207

> Sorry only just saw this. The link worked for me but as you say I am a member of the site. Maybe if you go to Oprah.com you could find it from there under the book club link??


Thanks, Jo, Nossa helped with a link so I could see the interview.  :Smile:

----------


## Seabird111

> Does what in all of his books?


Refuses to use quotation marks and apostrophes.

----------


## fb0252

"All The Pretty Horses" was enough C. McCarthy in one lifetime for me. "bored to tears" may slightly exaggerate my reaction.. I'm misreading the thread, surely, in seeing the words McCarthy and Shakespeare in the same sentence.

----------


## Sendai

> Thanks for that Barbara. I loved _The Road._ I agree, it is not a dystopia. [/url]


Er, I beg to differ. Even by the very nebulous definition of "dystopia" _The Road_ fits the criteria good enough. It's not even an argument over context or setting as the environment - something very bad happened in the world that caused society to collapse, forcing the various characters to go about their lives in a wretched, perverse, and miserable existence. 




> I can't recall a better novel about a father/son relationship ever. The son is a boy and the pressure of survival really heightens the relationship in my opinion. The writing is spare and yes poetic.


Meh, you should read Shakespear's _Hamlet_ instead. It explores the father/son aspect so much more intimately and is more revealing of the Freudian virtues of men before Sigfried was even a wet glint. The writing isn't "spare" but it's actually poetic and not so minimalist; which McCarthy should be knocked for, not praised. But why not? It works for his books. 

Personally, I always thought minimalism in literature was a way of hiding lack of ability...but McCarthy uses it as a strength. Two simple people simply trying to survive a world simply turned dystopian (and it is a dystopian world) against simply incalculable cruelties. Sounds simple enough, eh?

I'll admit, I really didn't care for the book. McCarthy did a fine job exploring the father-son relationship, but he really didn't draw any conclusions from it. "oh, but it's up to the reader to decide". Then what is the author's point in writing the book? What idea is he exploring? Is it just the father-son relationship? I wouldn't think so, because there is the rest of the bleak themes for the characters to explore. Where do you draw the line with the author being literally minimal as a writing style and simply being lazy with his writing?

----------


## Paulclem

I finished this book today on the bus to work. I read most of it on the bus as it is a quick read. It is stylistically similar to Kurt Vonnegut as McCarthy presents us with a series of ashen and desolate vignettes of the road trip of a man and his son towards the US coast.

It is a depressing read in some respects as it details the grim downward spiral of humanity in the wake of a post apocalyptic world. You never find out the cause of the disaster  though it could be nuclear  and this ignorance of the wider world mimics the experience the Man and his Son in their desolation. 

There is horror in the book, though this too is kept to a de-populated minimum. There are simply too few people left for an elaborate gorefest. Instead you have a relentless, solitary journey through an ashen land punctuated by the violence of desperation. 

Much of the book details the solitude, cold and hunger of the two, and their constant efforts to find food and water. Conversation between the two is stark. McCarthy clearly wants to reflect the psychological denuding of hopes and dreams. Stories become a thing of the past, as the happy endings merely serve to highlight the improbability of any comfortable outcome. The only story is the outcome of their grim trip, and the uncertainty of any kind of happiness. 

The redemptive ending is also a sparse affair, though it hints at ancient mystery. I enjoyed the relentless description employed by McCarthy, and the real moral dilemmas posed by the situation of the survivors.

----------


## Wilde woman

I finally got around to reading this one, admittedly because I saw the movie recently. I was surprised by how much I liked the movie, despite its gritty and utterly devastating feel, but the book is another experience entirely. Usually, I don't like authors who write with such a minimalist style or lack of punctuation. But McCarthy's style fitted his subject matter perfectly. The bare snippets of dialogue were surprisingly poignant and even though McCarthy doesn't give us much description, I came away with a very vivid impression of what this post-apocalyptic world looked and felt like. (I liked the fact that there was "winter", but no other seasons to follow it.) Though the story is told mostly from the the father's point of view, I found myself sometimes siding with the son's perspective, and at other times I was torn. 

Was anyone else puzzled/intrigued by the dream sequences? Esp. the beginning and ending of the novel? I personally think the novel is littered with Christian imagery, since one of the novel's main themes is faith. But perhaps the most enduring image for me was of the boy "carrying the fire"...for me, that brought to mind Prometheus, giving mankind hope. 

Finally, I checked out the video interview that Joreads posted here. It's very sweet that McCarthy considers this book a "sort of" love song to his son. And I can see how being in El Paso at night would inspire a such a bleak vision. 

All in all, a brilliant and heartrending read.

----------


## Virgil

I didn't realize the movie came out. I had been waiting for it. I will have to see if I can rent it.

----------


## qimissung

I agree completely with Wilde woman. The movie is outstanding. I think it lasted about two minutes, Virgil, which is why we missed it. I was looking for it and still missed it.

----------


## blazeofglory

Can I get this book on line? I want to read this book so much but it is not available in our bookstores in Nepal.

----------


## qimissung

You should be able to get it at Amazon; if not, let me know, and I'll mail you my copy, blaze.

----------


## blazeofglory

> You should be able to get it at Amazon; if not, let me know, and I'll mail you my copy, blaze.


Thank you for your generosity. In fact we can have no access to books at Amazon from Nepal. 

I will be really be happy if you can send me a copy or send in an attachment at my email adress I will let you know

----------


## Virgil

> I agree completely with Wilde woman. The movie is outstanding. I think it lasted about two minutes, Virgil, which is why we missed it. I was looking for it and still missed it.


Thanks. Now I really have to get it.




> Can I get this book on line? I want to read this book so much but it is not available in our bookstores in Nepal.


I doubt it Blaze. It's a relatively new book, maybe only three or four years old. I do think you would like it.

----------


## Whistle

I started reading this book the day before yesterday and I absolutely adore it!

----------


## manolia

I read that book a few days ago and i liked it very much. There are at least three incidents i am sure i'll never forget  :Eek:  
Mc Carthy's descriptions being very subtle and all had the same effect that Lovecraft has on me (that coming from me is a great compliment since i adore Lovecraft).

----------


## Ahkilleus

The movie had some very powerful shots that were consistent with the vivid imagery McCarthy conjures up describing the bleak landscape in the book. All and all, a good read and movie.

----------


## andrewparkin

I read this book in one take late at night and immediately headed downstairs to kick up the fire and drink some bourbon. I was chilled, chilled emotionally, stunned, awe-struck by McCarthys words. I mentioned The Road to a singer/songwriter mate and all they could say was That one put me off my feed for a few days. Knowing the man as I do, despite his lyrical, beautiful and often comic music, I took the comment as high praise for McCarthys work. Dark is dark as well as a number of us have arcane addictions....its good regards..

----------


## Paulclem

I think the power of the book is due to the grounding in reality it has. With the increasing scarsity of supplies, you suspect that some of humanity would begin a moral downward spiral as survival replaces any kind of pre-apocalypse morality. It is grim, as it would be grim if it actually came about.

----------


## blazeofglory

Quote:
Originally Posted by qimissung View Post
You should be able to get it at Amazon; if not, let me know, and I'll mail you my copy, blaze.


Now I have this book by the generosity of gimissung, all the way from the US. This is a book that all of us must read. I am reading this leisurely for I like every word of the book and what absorbed me in this book is the simplicity of the language in it. Very short sentences. With incomplete structures. The way we use in conversation. Though grammatically unacceptable, but semantically okay. 

All that I feel is if all read this book or at least it must be prescribed as a textbook it will awaken us to the reality we by today and we will be aware of the fact that we are destroying ourselves by destroying nature.

I am always sensitive to plants and animals and this book is making me all the more sensitive. 

Let us sensitize ourselves to nature or else nothing remain after a 2 or 3 centuries

----------


## Butosai

Horrible introduction to a writer. I hate his writing style and didn't read any of his others because of it.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

I gave up on this one early last year, though it could have been how I was feeling as opposed to the writing. Then it didn't strike me as anything good though. I may give it another chance sometime again, but not just now.

----------


## qimissung

Well, I don't have my copy in front of me ( :Biggrin:  I'm glad you are enjoying it, blazeofglory!), but I adored this book. I put off reading it for a long time, then finally saw the movie this last spring. I love Viggo Mortensen, and thought the movie would be done well, and it was. I thought it would be to difficult for me to watch, but the relationship between the father and son was so tender that it made watching the movie bearable to me, even though they lived in such soul-destroying circumstances.

So then I had to read the book, which I had owned for awhile. I didn't think I would like McCarthy's style, but I found him gloriously readable.

----------


## ladderandbucket

> Horrible introduction to a writer. I hate his writing style and didn't read any of his others because of it.


The Road is not at all typical of his work. His earlier novels were very dense, some would say overwritten, more in the style of Faulkner or Herman Melville. Although he has remained a stylistic show-off the flavour of his prose has made a 180 degree turn over the course of his career.

It would be a shame to dismiss the rest of his novels on the strength of The Road.

----------


## Triumph2500

As a newbie on the forum I've been rummaging in various threads to suss things out. One of the questions I've asked myself is how I'd respond if asked to nominate one only 'favourite book'. Not an easy question for any of us, I suppose, and one I'm not sure I could answer. However, I'm sure that 'The Road' would be in the final shootout, along with about three or four others.

Thanks to all for this interesting thread.

----------


## faithosaurus

I just started this novel today and at first it was hard to get through, but after a bit I'm starting to get more into it.

----------


## arrytus

worst book by McCarthy. In fact it was the first book I read by him and I almost never read another, but an English professor friend kept telling how great he was so then I read the Orchard keeper and fell in love, and then read Blood Meridian which is IMO one of the top 10 American Novels, then a few more. Felt it was based on the book of Isaiah, and that it would've accomplished just as much as a short story, and that its somber and terse tone was simply languid rather than eldritch or bemusing. as for the disaster, 4 theories come to mind- Super Volcano, brontolite, Polar inversion [when the magnetic poles reverse polarity] or nukes; but in my opinion i like to think it was a natural disaster, what with CM's usual take on- to phrase it insipidly- struggle of man and nature

----------


## faithosaurus

I am sad to say I could not finish it..

----------


## Virgil

> worst book by McCarthy. In fact it was the first book I read by him and I almost never read another, but an English professor friend kept telling how great he was so then I read the Orchard keeper and fell in love, and then read Blood Meridian which is IMO one of the top 10 American Novels, then a few more. Felt it was based on the book of Isaiah, and that it would've accomplished just as much as a short story, and that its somber and terse tone was simply languid rather than eldritch or bemusing. as for the disaster, 4 theories come to mind- Super Volcano, brontolite, Polar inversion [when the magnetic poles reverse polarity] or nukes; but in my opinion i like to think it was a natural disaster, what with CM's usual take on- to phrase it insipidly- struggle of man and nature


Interesting thought on Blood Meridan. I agree with you, it's one of the top American novels ever. I just wish it wasn't so degrading and had some moments of salvation in it, but it is what it is. I disagree with you on The Road. It's not the "great American novel" but it's a damn good read.  :Wink5:

----------


## arrytus

> Interesting thought on Blood Meridan. I agree with you, it's one of the top American novels ever. I just wish it wasn't so degrading and had some moments of salvation in it, but it is what it is. I disagree with you on The Road. It's not the "great American novel" but it's a damn good read.


To make it clearer I almost put Blood Meridian down several times just because I found the content so repulsive and overwhelming. But his writing, and perhaps a tacit theory of both sociology and history submerged in the text, as well as the part when he's being chased by the Judge and the Fool through the desert is just amazing writing about terrible things, sort of like- in a very broad juxtaposition- Capote's In Cold Blood.

----------


## Virgil

> To make it clearer I almost put Blood Meridian down several times just because I found the content so repulsive and overwhelming. But his writing, and perhaps a tacit theory of both sociology and history submerged in the text, as well as the part when he's being chased by the Judge and the Fool through the desert is just amazing writing about terrible things, sort of like- in a very broad juxtaposition- Capote's In Cold Blood.


We had a lengthy discussion of Blood Meridian here:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=56406, if you're interested in looking through it.

----------

